# First Blood- The Arrest- Dorico 4 and NP3



## dcoscina (May 15, 2022)

Did this takedown by ear using Dorico 4 and NP3. Used the intrada expanded cd of First Blood as reference. Likely the meter is off but whatever…


----------



## José Herring (May 15, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> Did this takedown by ear using Dorico 4 and NP3. Used the intrada expanded cd of First Blood as reference. Likely the meter is off but whatever…



First nice work. Not easy to do that by ear. 
I'm really confused on how Dorico and Note Performer work together. Aren't they both notation programs? 
I'm about to crack open my Dorico 4 trial today.


----------



## Ivan Duch (May 15, 2022)

José Herring said:


> First nice work. Not easy to do that by ear.
> I'm really confused on how Dorico and Note Performer work together. Aren't they both notation programs?
> I'm about to crack open my Dorico 4 trial today.


Noteperformer is more like an AI based VST:






NotePerformer 3


NotePerformer 3 is the Artificial Intelligence-based orchestral playback engine for Sibelius, Finale & Dorico.




www.noteperformer.com





I'm jumping into Dorico myself as well. Looks very promising. It's nice creating mockups using notation for a change.


----------



## dcoscina (May 16, 2022)

José Herring said:


> First nice work. Not easy to do that by ear.
> I'm really confused on how Dorico and Note Performer work together. Aren't they both notation programs?
> I'm about to crack open my Dorico 4 trial today.


Thanks Jose! This score was from Goldsmith’s height of his career when he was doing a lot of mixed meters so without reference I’m not sure about the actual time signature- I figured this was close enough. 

As others have mentioned, Noteperformer is a library that is a combination of modelling and samples. It works as a plug in and analyzes the notation then plays back. Because of this, it cannot be used for real time entry because there’s a delay so that it can “perform” the music . While it might not be ultra realistic in the way we’ve come to expect with large sample libraries, I find it quite good at representing the colours and balance of the orchestra. Pieces I’ve written then handed off to real musicians sound pretty consistent.


----------



## dcoscina (May 27, 2022)

I revised this and added beefier percussion from Project SAM OE2 (field drums). Dorico is so easy to assign VSTs! I do wish I could figure out how to assign or map a pitch to a single line staff however... I had to use a treble staff then hide it and use the single line staffs for aesthetics.


----------

